# onyx



## arboromega (Sep 3, 2004)

new product. who's used it this past year? what did you use it for and how did you like the control? it is bifenthrin do you use something else that works better with bifenthrin in it like talstar perhaps?


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 6, 2004)

Like Talstar, it's made by FMC. It's just a higher concentration of bifenthrin for borers. Someone bought it in our company, but I haven't found a use for it yet. I just use bidrin.


----------



## arboromega (Sep 7, 2004)

ive use it for borers, seems to work so far , but failed horribly on lacebug and mites


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 7, 2004)

Just saw their ad in TCI....apparently it's formulated a little differently, but it's still more concentrated bifenthrin.


----------

